# Just got 06 BF 750 w/ motor pulled and need help



## kelkelhodges (Jan 28, 2011)

I just bought a 06 750 BF witht he motor already removed. The guy i bought it from told me it ran low on oil and knocking in lower motor untill the rpms got ot 5k. he was planning on buying a hight comp kit from bigkev.com (standard compression kit) Took motor shop and they cant find anything wrong? I told them to get new rings,seals, and bearings since ther was a little wear on the main bearing. ARE THE MISSING SOMETHING?? 

While the motor is out is there anyting anyone can recomennd to adjust or change while in there. I thougnt about high comperssion kit but not sure if i want to spend the money. 

Thanks for the help and advice


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Brutes are bad for having spun crank bearings. Tell them to look there.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

cam chains, oil pump chain, teninsors


----------

